# Language Schools



## Mikeywaz (Feb 4, 2017)

Has anyone had experience with Portuguese language schools? I've looked online at several in Portimao, but they have disconnected links, or don't have a lot of detail of what they offer. When I lived in Spain several years ago, I took morning language classes for 2 months and it was a great way to learn the language, absorb the culture and meet new people. Any such thing in the Algarve?


----------



## kctraveler (Oct 10, 2016)

*language lessons*



Mikeywaz said:


> Has anyone had experience with Portuguese language schools? I've looked online at several in Portimao, but they have disconnected links, or don't have a lot of detail of what they offer. When I lived in Spain several years ago, I took morning language classes for 2 months and it was a great way to learn the language, absorb the culture and meet new people. Any such thing in the Algarve?


I am about to start classes with CLCC in Portimao. Will let you know how it goes! I, too, took some classes in Spain and they were great, also! I miss all the language exchange groups there, too.

KC


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

Tradutex – Portuguese for Foreigners Lessons in Lagos

Helena is very good but does one-to-one.


----------

